# My new bead trays



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Made 'em on my laser cutter and they're working great! I was using nylons before, but I really like this solution since you can see at a glance if they are turning white or not.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice work! Those look fantastic! A classy solution to a common problem.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Snap!!!!!!!! :thumb:


Nicely done!! 


.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice looking.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Job, how are they sealed and I'll take 15!


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice... Definitely a great looking problem solver.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Good job!!!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the kudos guys...I was so happy with how they turned out I had to post some pics!



smelvis said:


> Great Job, how are they sealed


Just glued together with Weld-on #4, but the laser is pretty precise and with the interlocking finger joints they don't leak any dust that I've noticed. Probably not waterproof but a little silicone would fix that.

I decided to go with open top, but a slotted or perforated fitted top is easy too.



smelvis said:


> I'll take 15!


Tell ya what, I'll make you some custom sized ones if you wanna trade some sticks for 'em


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice. That is exactly what I need as well!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

another great example of excellent craftsmanship on this forum. good job!


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

Pretty cool man! The only advantage I could see nylons having is the ability to easily move the beads around to see the ones towards the inside....but I do believe that being able to effectively stack your cigars against the side of those trays helps in maximizing storage in the humi.


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

that is very nice i wish i had a laser cutter at my disposal


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Tell ya what, I'll make you some custom sized ones if you wanna trade some sticks for 'em


Looking forward to it and may have to upgrade your level of smokes a bit, Tomorrow Bro!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cool, I wish I had a laser cutter.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy Space Saver Batman!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Eric, nice work. If they are made from acrylic you can weld the joints with a glass syringe and a simple chemical. Methylene Chloride. Father in law is a plastics engineer and does it all the time. It evaporates really quickly so if left for a day would not hurt the beads or the humi. Glues are good for up to 8 years, MC a lifetime.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice! Excellent craftsmanship and great looking. I'll bet there's a ton of people on here who would buy those from you. You could make some nice $$$ and give the people what they want.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Nick said:


> Very nice! Excellent craftsmanship and great looking. I'll bet there's a ton of people on here who would buy those from you. You could make some nice $$$ and give the people what they want.


Very nice work! I would buy some.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship Cubicdissection!


----------



## Yosysfire (Dec 23, 2009)

looking great, I would buy some as well....


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the replies guys. I may work up numbers and perhaps sell these soon...depends on how reasonable I could make em price wise. Laser time and materials isn't bad, but it takes time to peel the protective covering, glue them together, etc.

Also, I don't think I've been on the forum long enough to post on the for sale section hehe...


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Hey Eric, nice work. If they are made from acrylic you can weld the joints with a glass syringe and a simple chemical. Methylene Chloride. Father in law is a plastics engineer and does it all the time. It evaporates really quickly so if left for a day would not hurt the beads or the humi. Glues are good for up to 8 years, MC a lifetime.


Yeah, I use Weld-on #4, which I'm pretty sure is MC. I do it exactly as you describe...lightly clamp them together and syringe the adhesive in. Doesn't take all day, but the time still adds up, and being self employed there is a direct correlation between time and money for me 

Ahh, sometimes I wish for the days when I could screw off on someone else's dime. Now when I sit on the crapper for 20 minutes, I'm actually paying for it myself!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I know what you are saying, self-employed myself. Who thought pooping cost money?!?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> another great example of excellent craftsmanship on this forum. good job!


X2! :thumb:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job Eric!
Is that Lexan or plexy?


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Eric, they do look sharp....and I only thought you did woodwork!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Great job Eric!
> Is that Lexan or plexy?


They're made from acrylic. Lexan and Plexy are both trade names, and to my knowledge usually refer to polycarbonate materials. Poly doesn't cut well at all on the laser, whereas acrylic turns out as nice as you could want.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Agree, classy and cool. They certainly beat the panty hose solution to the problem.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

that's nice!!!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, Smelvis took me up on my trade offer...dude has a lot of beads!










There's a surprise in there too. What do you get the guy with a house full of cigars? You'll have to wait and see. Sooo...send me your mailing address Dave!

I'll probably offer these in the For Sale forum, but the rest of ya will have to wait until I've been here long enough to post there haha :thumb:


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

what's the damage?


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

bigswol2 said:


> what's the damage?


Sorry, not sure what you mean by that...:ask:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Well, Shuckins took me up on my trade offer...dude has a lot of beads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Eric, Thanks can't wait to get them!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

cubicdissection said:


> Sorry, not sure what you mean by that...:ask:


how much will you sell them for once you start selling?


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

bigswol2 said:


> how much will you sell them for once you start selling?


Oh....uh, that's to be determined. May just end up trading sticks for 'em to be honest. Kinda like that arrangement better. If I sell for cash, somewhere around $5-$10 probably. Laser cuts them out, but peeling, assembly and gluing takes time, and acrylic is more expensive than most people realize. If I do sell these it's won't exactly be a profit center for me, but I think the idea is neat and I like to help out my BOTL's.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice work. amazing what people can do in there shed (or were ever you do your work at). im stoked when i make sweet tea without f'ing up, and this guys is doing this stuff.....geesh


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

bigswol2 said:


> how much will you sell them for once you start selling?


Patrick...duh...I just realized it was you. If you want some trays, just gimme a ring and swing by the shop for a smoke. We can whip a couple out easy in the time it takes to burn a Robusto.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I have to give you some kudos on those trays. It's amazing how the ability to solve a problem greatly increases when you have a cigar in your mouth.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

cubicdissection said:


> Patrick...duh...I just realized it was you. If you want some trays, just gimme a ring and swing by the shop for a smoke. We can whip a couple out easy in the time it takes to burn a Robusto.


Cool I'll bring my travel Humi with me. Hopefully I have some stuff you haven't tried yet.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool cool cool!!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking job! Very neat and clean. Sure beats using empty Xanax and Prozac bottles.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Well, Smelvis took me up on my trade offer...dude has a lot of beads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dude
Yes I did and I am very happy to have done so, I think this will very much help my where to put the damn things problem. I got 15 from Brother Eric and some surprises you can read in the bomb thread!

But for the issue of Eric's trays I very much recommend them, what nice work, I would love to see your lazer cutter, being a tool nut!

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Took me a while to find this thread. Was wondering if you are still making these?

I was looking to get a new holder for my beads.

I'm currently using more beads then their site says I should use. I took the measurements on the site I bought my humidor to calculate the space, however those were external! I just measured the internal dimensions and its as followed.

Width: 10.25"
Length: 16.25"
Height: 7"

Which calculates to roughly 1166 cubic inches. Which needs about 2-3 ounces of beads. I'm currently using about 4 ounces of beads I believe.

Let me know if your still making these


----------

